# Navidad en Salem, Massachusetts



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Acabo de regresar de este pueblo, de los primeros fundados por los colonos puritanos en la costa este de EEUU (precisamente en 1626) donde pasé un frío (0 grados) pero agradable Navidad en casa de mi hermana y su familia.

Ya he ido en otras ocasiones pero ésta es la primera vez que visito Salem en pleno invierno.

A Salem (pronunciado 'Seí-lem') también se le conoce como la Ciudad de las Brujas, a causa de los infamantes juicios que tuvieron lugar en el año 1692...y en actualidad ahí se celebra uno de los mayores Halloweens de los EEUU. Su fama también se basa en su historia marítima, desde los años 1700 ya partían expediciones desde Salem hasta la India.

Disculpen que no sean fotos del Perú pero de repente pueden gustar ya que la ciudad tiene mucha arquitectura bonita....

Primero, los edificios más antiguos, sobrios, típicos de los puritanos:























































En Salem es común que las casas antiguas tengan una placa indicado su fecha de construcción y el nombre del primer dueño...




























Otras construcciones típicas del pueblo...













































































































Brrrrr.....



















Una casa embrujada...me salió la dueña, una anciana harapienta para gritarme y maldecirme por estar tomando fotos...










La iglesia ortodóxa del pueblo...



















La casa de mi hermana...










El Salem Common es como la Plaza de Armas del pueblo, un gran parque que en verano es puro verde pero en estas fechas...























































Mi hotel, uno de los hoteles históricos de los EEUU (aunque la casa de mi hermana es amplia, soy de los que prefiere la vida de los hoteles ...)



















Casonas federales, es decir, se construyeron después de la independencia estadounidense, a principios de los años 1800 y se distinguen por el uso de ladrillo y sus fachadas elaboradas...




































































































El barrio latino del pueblo, poblado mayormente por inmigrantes dominicanos...



















(Me duele que esta foto no me salió muy nítida con lo tanto que me gustan los murales...)



















Nos metimos en este antro para tomar ron dominicano y bailar un poco de merengue y vallenata...










Otros locales que me llamaron la atención...



















La conexión entre el pueblo y el mar...














































El centro del pueblo...
































































Misceláneas...























































La iglesia donde fuimos a misa de Navidad...




























Y por último la cena de Navidad...la costumbre de mi cuñado italoamericano es comer puro pescado y mariscos...





































Espero les haya gustado....felicidades para el 2008!


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Gracias por las fotos, lo veo algo parecido con la parte antigua de Boston, donde las casas en madera y ladrillo sin tarrajear predominan. Linda cena navideña, lo mejor es siempre pasarlo en familia, saludos y felíz 2008. 

pd: porqué solo pescado y mariscos?


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

GatoNegro said:


> Y por último la cena de Navidad...la costumbre de mi cuñado italoamericano es comer puro pescado y mariscos...
> Espero les haya gustado....felicidades para el 2008!


también tiene la costumbre de comer lentejas en año nuevo? 
Bonitas fotos, próspero 2008.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Que bonito pueblo.


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Un poco diferente a lo que Arthur Miller escenificó.

Gracias.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

GatoNegro, te salió excelente tu thread, muy completo y se nota que tuviste un buen viaje. Mi primera impresión general fue, y te cito, "Brrrrr....", jajaja, ¡qué frío!!! Con razón no había mucha gente en las fotos.

El Salem Common debe ser muy lindo en tiempos más cálidos; cómo desentona esa casa embrujada, obviamente quien vive ahí no es muy sociable que digamos; la iglesia muy bonita; y la cena espectacular. Qué interesante esa costumbre (¿italiana?)de comer sólo productos marinos en Nochebuena. No lo sabía. 

Ya me di una idea del estilo arquitectónico de las casas por allá, como dice JT bastante ladrillo expuesto. Y qué interesante el poner el nombre del dueño original, qué antiguas algunas casas, así se aprecia más lo duraderas que resultaron ser. También me pareció interesante ver que algunos nombres de los edificios tienen un punto final. 

¡Gracias y Feliz Año a ti también!!!! :cheers:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que frio..... Las construcciones y la nieve me recuerdan a Colorado.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué chévere thread..!! Bravazas las fotos..! Qué bonita se ve la nieve, pero más aún el agua congelada en los bordes de los techos de las casas jee!

Pensé que sería un pequeño pueblo, pero ya veo que es bastante grande y además tiene mucha historia, de hecho imagino que cada una de aquellas casas con esas plaquitas tienen muchas cosas interesantes por conocer..!

Gracias por las fiestas Gatonegro, y Feliz Año


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Gatonegro que hermosas fotos, pero que miedo me dan:nuts: las Brujas de Salem:goodnight:runaway: Que hermosas casas, tus fotos parecen postales navideñas, la nieve preciosa, pero sólo para verla de lejos, y el frío brrrrrr. Que rica la cena.:cheers:
Salud y Feliz Año 2008!!!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Hermoso ! Cuanta historia , gotta love Salem ... gotta love New England ! 

Pasar Halloween ahi a de ser chevre , con todo lo de las brujas y eso ...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que pintoresco`pueblo....al principio se ve como frio pero de ahi se ve bien.....


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por los comentarios...en cuanto a la cena, me dijo mi cuñado que en el sur de Italia, de donde proviene su familia, es la costumbre no comer ni carne ni aves en la cena de Nochebuena (pero no mencionaron lentejas). Salem se parece a Boston bastante ya que Boston se fundó cuatro años después (1630). El uso de ladrillo es de mucho después, y demuestra que la familia que vivía en una casa así era adinerada (las casas más humildes eran sólo de madera). Sí hacía frío pero no tanto como pensaba que iba a hacer. Hace un año estuve ahí para Halloween, todo el pueblo se vuelca a la calle en una fiesta que dura casi toda la noche. La única bruja que ví fue la señora que me salió gritando cuando le tomaba fotos a su cosa...ella sí me dió miedo....:lol:

Saludos!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

GatoNegro said:


> me dijo mi cuñado que en el sur de Italia, de donde proviene su familia, es la costumbre no comer ni carne ni aves en la cena de Nochebuena (pero no mencionaron lentejas). Saludos!


No, las lentejas sólo se comen en la _notte di Capodanno_, son tradicionales de Roma pero durante el régimen fascista se explandió por toda la península. 

Feliz 2008 GatoNegro que Befana regalé muchas cosas a tu coñado el 6 de enero. xD


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

interesante la ciudad de las brujas... me sonaba a salem el gato de sabrina xD jajaja en fin... se ve mistica y las primeras fotos como que eran medio tetricas, pero a medida de que iban avanzando las imagenes se pudo ver más color.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

GatoNegro said:


> ...La única bruja que ví fue la señora que me salió gritando cuando *le tomaba fotos a su cosa*...ella sí me dió miedo....:lol:
> 
> Saludos!


Entendible lo de la seniora. Como se te ocurre hacer semejante cosa :lol:

MI POST 1000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Esta muy chvr la ciudad unas partes muy goticas y otras pintorescas hubiera sido mucho mas chvr que se haga una ciudad gotica en su totalidad para el turismo


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Q bonitas fotos GatoNegro ... recién pude ver el thread completo, se ven muy acogadoras las casa de Salem, verdad , por ahi no te topaste con el gato de Sabrina jajaja ... Q Buen Thread ... Salu2!!


----------

